# Snowplow lighting question.



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Hi guys, I have a quick question about something I came across last night: A private pickup snowplow with a magnetic mini lightbar on the roof while plowing. It had 3 seperate "beacons" in a triangle pattern mounted on the roof. The colors were on the left: purple, then in the center: amber, the on the right: green. Now I know the laws for red and blue lights but is there any violation here? If so what would you cite for? Thanks in advance!


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Who cares? Seriously, purple,green amber, anyone think this guy is trying to impersonate anyone but a snow plow driver.


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

See Mike, its okay to leave them on your truck now.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Wiggum_1 said:


> See Mike, its okay to leave them on your truck now.


 Haha


----------



## sammy269 (Jun 29, 2006)

90-7B Basically, Red=fire, blue=police yellow = service. All other colors are illegal in MA. I believe purple may become the new color for funerals, but not sure on that yet. Snow plows & sanders should have yellow. I just went round and round w/ Mass Hwy on this because they had red strobes on the rear of sanders. Finally, they agreed and are changing to yellow.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Are you sure it was a snow plow and not a UFO?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

SOT_II said:


> Are you sure it was a snow plow and not a UFO?


BWWWWW HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAaaaaa


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> Are you sure it was a snow plow and not a UFO?


:L:

Purple is for funerals now. Green is for security or as secondary lighting on a command post. The red is a grey area because, on some vehicles the turn signals are the same as the red brake lights (such as the crown vic), so when the hazards are flicked on, it's red flashing. Does this mean the car manufacturers are doing this illegally? The law states that no civilian can have red or blue flashing lights whatsoever. Amber/Yellow/Clear can be used by civilians on "official business" such as construction or plowing. What would I do? Ask him why the hell he put purple and green, give him a warning for those and make sure he replaces it with amber. I have no problem with plow guys having hide-away strobes either, as long as they have them on when thier plowing. What I can't stand is the construction guys just driving down the road with the strobes on. Just my :2c:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

TacOps said:


> :L:
> 
> Purple is for funerals now. Green is for security or as secondary lighting on a command post. The red is a grey area because, on some vehicles the turn signals are the same as the red brake lights (such as the crown vic), so when the hazards are flicked on, it's red flashing. Does this mean the car manufacturers are doing this illegally? The law states that no civilian can have red or blue flashing lights whatsoever. Amber/Yellow/Clear can be used by civilians on "official business" such as construction or plowing. What would I do? Ask him why the hell he put purple and green, give him a warning for those and make sure he replaces it with amber. I have no problem with plow guys having hide-away strobes either, as long as they have them on when thier plowing. What I can't stand is the construction guys just driving down the road with the strobes on. Just my :2c:


Nope.

Check out an old post by USMCTrooper regarding the colors.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Which color did I screw up? Do you have a link to it? It doesn't really matter, amber for snowplows, there.


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Barry! Get away from the plow!!!


:L:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

TacOps said:


> Which color did I screw up? Do you have a link to it? It doesn't really matter, amber for snowplows, there.


http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11099&highlight=USMCTrooper+Lights


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

JoninNH said:


> http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11099&highlight=USMCTrooper+Lights


 Thanks


----------

